# Banded (Beautiful) Pigeon-How do I find owner?



## CatC (Oct 26, 2007)

Central Park, New York City, a beautiful banded white pigeon with grey/black markings hanging with a rough crew. Have seen him 6 times in the past month, he comes to me for food (seeds and peanuts) eating out of my hand. He's a little shaky and seems less aggressive than the wild guys but otherwise seems healthy. I could get a photo but I have collected the information on the leg band, it is as follows: A GREEN plastic band with this info - NPA NSC 8 07 798

Is there any way I can locate an owner? I could direct them to this beauty and would be happy to assist in any way. In the meantime I'll be checking on him most lunchtimes, but would love to get him back home.

Thanks for any assistance anyone here at this site might be able to give me.

Cat


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Have you reported it here:

http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

CatC said:


> Central Park, New York City, a beautiful banded white pigeon with grey/black markings hanging with a rough crew.
> 
> *Have seen him 6 times in the past month, he comes to me for food (seeds and peanuts) eating out of my hand.*
> 
> ...


A photo would be helpful. 
Better yet though, I would suggest *catching & securing* the bird. 
It will be much easier to deal with the situation if you have him in your possession. 

Cindy


----------



## CatC (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for your response. I have reported the information to teranetsystems on the web as suggested. Catching and securing??? I probably could catch him, but then what? I do love birds and have a parrot at home, but I live in an apartment and not sure I could keep him here with me. 
Are there places I could bring him if I did catch him? New Yorkers are generally (unfairly) unsympathetic to pigeons and the last thing I'd want would be for this beautiful bird to be mistreated or euthanized. 

Thank you again,
Catherine


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

If you catch him, then we can trace the owner or find a new owner for him if the old owner cannot be located or cannot take the bird back. Odd colored birds stand out in the crowd and he's liable to become someone's meal, especially as he comes to you for assistance. There's several folks in the NYC area that can help once you get him safely under wraps.


----------



## CatC (Oct 26, 2007)

I am in Manhattan during weekdays so usually go looking for him on lunch break. Would I try to nab him using a soft towel? Put him in a cage? Obviously food and water but it might not be safe to have him in my apt. if he has a parasite or something that could be passed on to my bird, and how long until I could find a home? Who are the NYC folks and can I contact them? I'm very willing to help and I'm so grateful for everyone's kind responses. And yes, I know the predators, we have several pair of red-tailed hawk living on the park and just last week I saw another pigeon taken.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

CatC said:


> Catching and securing???
> * *I probably could catch him, but then what?*
> 
> I do love birds and have a parrot at home, but I live in an apartment and not sure I could keep him here with me.
> ...


Hi Catherine,
By having him secured, it eliminates the chances of the bird flying off & finding himself in 'unfriendly' territory.

* Just a thought to ponder. If you do catch him & locate the owner & find out he's not welcome back, my husband travels to NY nearly on a weekly basis & would be happy to make arrangements to pick up the bird. 

Cindy


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

There is also a NY City Pigeon rescue group - their web site is:
http://nycprc.org/

They also have a Yahoo group that you can join: http://www.groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC


From their web site:
If you have an urgent situation, call (212) 873-6030 (If you get a machine, leave your contact details - someone will get back to you soon) and / or use our Help! submission form (http://nycprc.org/HelpWanted/HelpWantedSubmit.html). 
If you wish to eMail NYCPRC: [email protected]

In any case - I would agree with capturing the bird and keeping h/her someplace safe and contained. Especially if the bird is so tame - tells me someone really loved the bird and s/he may have escaped by accident.

Good luck!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The bird is registered with the Nassau Suffolk Pigeon Fanciers Club. Please call Mr. Rosalia and see if he can get you in touch with the owner of the bird. Ray Rosalia, 631 472 9168.

There won't be much that can be done until the bird has been caught, but you may at least find out where the bird is from.

You will also receive a response from your post to the 911 Pigeon Alert group.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI CAT, THE letters NPA stand for the NATIONAL PIGEON ASSO. this bird is a show type that may have got away from his owner. ....GEORGE


----------



## CatC (Oct 26, 2007)

You guys rock!!! I called the person in Nassau County, and while he may not be able to hook up this baby with the owner (the owner may not want the bird) he will find a home for it if i can capture. According to my description, he's pretty sure it's a roller. I've picked up a suitable carrier, bought pigeon food, and will try my best to rescue this little guy. I'm going into the city tomorrow to see if I can do just that so wish me luck. I thank you so much for all of your help and will keep you updated as well as continue to inquire as this progresses. I really hope I can save it.
Best regards to all,
Catherine


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I predict a new and welcomed pigeon-aholic.


----------



## CatC (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, you're probably right! Smiles back. Catherine


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cat, I just took your case on 911 Pigeon Alert, so you should be getting an email shortly. Like I explained, since you are updating everyone here, I'll just follow along here and update the file in our database as needed. Good luck with catching this little guy. If he knew how close winter was, he'd just walk right in the cat carrier and let you take him home.........


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Renee... I want that bird. *whimpers*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What bird???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH!! You mean my little Scooter????


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Appreciate the update Catherine.  

Good luck on the capture *&* finding a home for him if the owner chooses not to take him back.

Cindy


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

uh-huh..It's SOO cute.  birds that cute drive me nutty.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baskar said:


> uh-huh..It's SOO cute.  birds that cute drive me nutty.


Better get in line and take a number, Baskar .. everybody loves the Scooter bird and would love to have him  Somehow, I don't think Renee will be parting with him any time soon  

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

One can wish and hope, right?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Wish And Hope In A Very Long Line.  If She Still Had JuneBug That Would Have Been Another Very Long Line.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Baskar, I can certainly relate! Those Satinettes are REALLY cute!

AND, at the State Fair, I FINALLY got to see some and thought of Renee immediately! I remember saying to Cindy, "Oh, LOOK! There's a "Scooter!"  

Any shows near you? Maybe there would be some for sale?  

Shi

BTW, Baskar...I like your "town" name of "Nowhere!" We have a "Why, AZ"...


----------



## CatC (Oct 26, 2007)

I waited in my usual place for about 3 hours today, hoping this bird would visit, armed with my seeds, box et al. All of the birds that I've seen him with before were there, I had maybe 40 birds hanging about that I was feeding, but no sign of him...and then something awful happened. I never heard it nor must the birds have, but a big red-tailed hawk swooped directly over my head and grabbed one of the birds. He sat not 10 yards away and tore this guy apart. I feel devastated, I know this is nature but I feel I made this hawks job alot easier. Of course I'll continue to look for the white roller, but I feel like a murderer. Is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening again? I'm just incredibly suprised that the hawk came in that close to a human. Very deflated but am not giving up.
Thanks again, Catherine


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not your fault. And if you have to look at it a certain way do this: The hawk has to eat too. It's a carnivore and small birds are their favorite meals. If it's any consolation, around there they seem to enjoy my call ducks the most. 

The best way to prevent this from happening again is to prohibit the feeding of pigeons or other birds in public places. A lot of people view that as cruel or taking away a tradition of the town, but to me it's just common sense. Especially when there are birds that are domesticated flying about. On the other hand, sometimes it's the only food that the bird eats. It's a two-edged sword.


-- JuneBug is my mother's nickname, lol.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry you had to witness that hawk attack. There is a female Coopers Hawk that visits my yard every few days. She is totally fearless and brazen. I can walk right up to her, and she will just sit and glare at me. Only when she sees the garden hose come out does she show any sign of agitation (she knows I'm going to spray her).

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Bah, that's when you get the gun out, aim for the sky and blast it off. That'll spook em.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baskar said:


> Bah, that's when you get the gun out, aim for the sky and blast it off. That'll spook em.


And, get you arrested in an urban area .. tis illegal to discharge a firearm in the city limits here .. The hose doesn't hurt the bird and does the trick without me getting arrested.

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

another reason to hate the city. Noted.  (no offense intended, just picking)


----------

